# OP 17 Transfer Probleme



## Thossy (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe ein Problem, mit dem Transfer vom PC ( Field PG 720 - zum OP 17 
benutze das - Siemens Stndart Kabel - das auch zur programmierung der S7 verwendet wird 
Typ 6ES5734-2BF00
Es ist lediglich das OP 17 am PC angeschlossen - 
ohne weitere Steuerung, etc

wenn ich nun im Protool V 6.0 SP3  - den Transfer anstosse
wird immer folgender Fehler nach ein paar Sec. angezeigt 
- Übertrage Lader  ---------

dann kommt die Fehlermeldung 
- Die unter Steuerung-Protokoll Parameter projektierte Schnittstellephysik 
  ist bei der Hardwarevariante des angeschlossenen Gerätes nicht 
  möglich .

Wer kann mir da Infos Hilfestellung geben ???? - 
bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar  - 
Gern auch direkt per - Tel. 0172-7102874

Gruß Thossy


----------



## Paule (16 Dezember 2009)

Die üblichen drei Teile eingestellt?

Schnittstelle am Panel:
- Adresse 
- Baudrate
- MPI / Profibus
- only Master (da direkt Verbindung)
- nach geänderten Einstellungen gebootet

Schnittstelle in Step 7 eingestellt?

Transfereinstellungen im Protool eingestellt?


----------



## Thossy (16 Dezember 2009)

*welche 3 teile*

Hallo Paule

Am OP 17 Panel kann ich nichts einstellen 
zeigt am Display aber an -Ready for Transfer

Im PC / im Protool hab ich die baudrate schon überall probiert 19200, 9600 - und noch kliener - 
Angeschlossen an der IF 2 -Printer Download - Schnittstelle am OP 17 

wo selle ich - only Master ein ????

Schnittstelle im PC  ( bei PG Schnittstelle einstellen ) 
auf CP 5611 MPI eingestellt ) wobei der Fehler kommt, egal was ich da einstelle -. ???


----------



## Paule (16 Dezember 2009)

Thossy schrieb:


> Am OP 17 Panel kann ich nichts einstellen
> zeigt am Display aber an -Ready for Transfer
> 
> Im PC / im Protool hab ich die baudrate schon überall probiert 19200, 9600 - und noch kliener -
> Angeschlossen an der IF 2 -Printer Download - Schnittstelle am OP 17


OK OP 17 kenne ich nicht.
Ist das wirklich so viel anders als andere OP's?
Die Schnittstelle kommt mir jetzt aber auch komisch vor.
Bei anderen Panels heißt die doch IFB 2.
Aber ich muss mich da jetzt leider, wegen Unkenntnis, ausklinken.


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2009)

Thossy schrieb:


> - Die unter Steuerung-Protokoll Parameter projektierte Schnittstellephysik
> ist bei der Hardwarevariante des angeschlossenen Gerätes nicht
> möglich .


1.Welches OP hast du genau und welche Verbindung hast du in ProTool eingerichtet ? Es gibt 3 verschiedene OP17, die sich in den Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten unterscheiden.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Thossy (16 Dezember 2009)

*Op 17 typ*

Hallo Hadi

Habe ein OP 17 PP  TYP 6AV3 617-1JC00-0AX1

wie meinst du - verbindung in Pro Tool ????
bei den Transfer  Einstellungen im Protool hab ich -seriell, Com 1 - 9600 Bits/s 

- was muß ich da noch einstellen und wo - bin -Protool Newbie - sorry

Gruß Thossy


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2009)

Schau mal im Handbuch auf Seite 16-4, da ist aufgeführt, welches OP17 welche Verbindungsart zu einer Steuerung unterstützt.
Es gibt das OP17 PP (6AV3 617-1JC00-0AX1)
und das OP17DP (6AV3 617-1JC20-0AX1)
und das OP17DP-12 (6AV3 617-1JC30-0AX1).
Du hast demnach ein OP17PP, das kann nur AS511(TTY) odere FAP(TTY/RS232).
Wenn du also im ProTool z.B. eine Profibusverbindung angelegt hast, erscheint die Meldung zu Recht.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Thossy (16 Dezember 2009)

*mein OP PP*

Hallo

Na danke für die Infos - aber wie geschrieben hab ich ein OP 17 PP 
- eine Profi Bus Verbindung hab ich nirgends angelegt - 

meine Transfer Einstellungen sind - seriell com 1 - 9600 Bits/s 

- wo was muß ich noch einstellen - damit ich transfer anstossen kann 


Gruß Thossy


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2009)

Der Transfer wird doch angestoßen, immerhin überträgt er ja den Lader. Danach stellt er aber fest, dass das Gerät nicht die projektierte Verbindung unterstützt, das hat nix mit dem Übertragungsweg vom PG zum OP zu tun. Im ProTool ist offensichtlich eine Verbindung projektiert (unter "Steuerungen", meistens hat sie den Namen Steuerung_1), die dein OP nicht kann.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Pizza (16 Dezember 2009)

Thossy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ...
> benutze das - Siemens Stndart Kabel - das auch zur programmierung der S7 verwendet wird
> Typ 6ES5734-2BF00
> ...


 
Ja welche Schnittstelle verwendest Du denn ??? 

Ich hoff mal nicht, dass Du es über die MPI-Scchnittstelle versuchst


----------



## Thossy (16 Dezember 2009)

*Op17 pp*

Hallo 

Na ich verwende das - Stabdart PG 720 - als PC und wie oben geshrieben das - Standard Kabel - am COM 1 - MPI Anschluss des PG 

was muß ich da im PC einstellen - hab da mal CP5611 - Auto - 
aber ist immer der selbe Fehler 

Wegen der Steuerung - da habe ich im Moment ja keine dran - 
die Angebane dazu sehen wie folgt aus 
OP Parameter   (Keine / IF1 B )   hab da - keine angegeben 

HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2009)

OK, ein Mal versuch ichs noch:

1. Die Übertragung vom PG zum OP funktioniert, es wird ja angezeigt, dass der Lader übertragen wird.

2. Wenn das OP fertig geladen ist soll es ja mit einer SPS kommunizieren. Was das für eine SPS ist (S5, S7, ...) und wie diese Verbindung aussieht (MPI, Profibus, AS511, ...) wird in ProTool festgelegt.

3. Nachdem der Lader übertragen wurde findet eine Überprüfung statt, ob das angeschlossene OP die in der Projektierung verwendeten Eigenschaften (OP-Typ, Schnittstelle zur SPS-Anbindung, ...) hat.

4. Diese Überprüfung fällt bei dir negativ aus, weil dein OP offensichtlich die im Projekt verwendete Schnittstelle nicht unterstützt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## thomas_1975 (16 Dezember 2009)

> Schau mal im Handbuch auf Seite 16-4, da ist aufgeführt, welches OP17 welche Verbindungsart zu einer Steuerung unterstützt.
> Es gibt das OP17 PP (6AV3 617-1JC00-0AX1)
> und das OP17DP (6AV3 617-1JC20-0AX1)
> und das OP17DP-12 (6AV3 617-1JC30-0AX1).
> ...


das schreit doch förmlich nach TTY ( S5 Prog. Kabel ) war beim OP27 genau so. Ist aber schon lange her.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Thossy (17 Dezember 2009)

*Danke HaDi*

Hallo HaDi

Na erstmal Danke für die - ersten ausführlichen - hilfreichen Infos 
aber ich habe ja momentan -KEINE_ Steuerung dran 
das OP liegt auf dem Schreibtisch neben ddem PC - 

was kann muss ich da nun für die Steuerung angeben ????
kann ja kein Projekt erstellen - Ohne Steuerung-

Mir geht es im Moment um die - Offline - Übertragung des Projektes - ohne das eine SPS ( S/ - angeschlossen ist.

Gruß Thossy 
Ps. und welche - OG Schnittstelle sollte im PC eingestellt werden ???


----------



## Pizza (17 Dezember 2009)

Thossy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Na ich verwende das - Stabdart PG 720 - als PC und wie oben geshrieben das - Standard Kabel - *am COM 1 - MPI Anschluss des PG*


 
wat denn nu???

COM1 oder MPI 

P.S.
@ HaDi, was macht Dich so sicher, daß er den Lader übertragen hat und nicht bei dem Versuch scheitert?


----------



## HaDi (17 Dezember 2009)

Pizza schrieb:


> @ HaDi, was macht Dich so sicher, daß er den Lader übertragen hat und nicht bei dem Versuch scheitert?


Weil sonst die nachfolgende Fehlermeldung


> wenn ich nun im Protool V 6.0 SP3 - den Transfer anstosse
> wird immer folgender Fehler nach ein paar Sec. angezeigt
> - Übertrage Lader ---------
> 
> ...


nicht kommen würde. Für diese Erkenntnis muss ja eine Verbindung da gewesen sein. Im ProTool gibts nur ein OP17, welche Variante eingesetzt werden muss, ergibt sich über die SPS-Verbindung und das wird halt beim Übertragen geprüft.

@Thossy:
Sag uns doch mal, welche Steuerung im Projekt mit welcher Schnittstelle projektiert ist.
Hast du das Projekt selbst erstellt ?
Mit dem Assistenten ?
Hat er dir eine S7-Steuerung als SPS angeboten und du hast ok gesagt ?
Dann wär doch alles klar.
Geh halt ins ProTool und ändere auf eine S5 mit AS511-Schnittstelle !

Übertragen tust du nach wie vor seriell mit dem S5-Programmierkabel, das hat nix mit MPI oder CP56xx zu tun.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Thossy (17 Dezember 2009)

*Projektierte Steuerungen*

Hallo HadI

Das Projekt ist ein von einer Firma erstelltes ( Italiener) - ich soll da nur paar Änderungen im bestehenden Programm , und dem OP Panel machen.

Und da das Panel immer in Betrieb, an der Maschine ist, habe ich mir - ein -neues panel - hier auch übers Forum organisiertm, mitdem ich nun versuche die Kommunikation aufzubauen, die Änderungen vorzubereiten - und dann beim Kunden  in dessen OP Panel einzuspielen.

In dem Projekt ist folgendes projektiert
Steuerung S7300/400V6.0
OP Parameter Schnittstelle IF 1B  Adresse 1

Kommunikationsparameter  
Adresse 4
Steckplatz 0
Baugruppentr. 0

Steuerung S7300/400V6.0
OP Parameter Schnittstelle IF 1B  Adresse 1

Kommunikationsparameter  
Adresse 3
Steckplatz 2
Baugruppentr. 0

In meinem Testprojekt - ja da habe ich den Assistenten  - genommen.- der hat mir dann eine S7 vorgeschlagen -
Aber selbst wenn ich eine S% - AS 511 Schnittstelle anlege 
da bleibt er dann schon beim - generieren - mit fehlern stehen 

Gruß Thossy


----------



## thomas_1975 (17 Dezember 2009)

versuche das Projekt doch mal mit einem TTY Kabel zu übertragen.
Wenn es ähnlich dem OP27 ist passt das S5 Programmierkabel an den rellevanten Anschluß. Du brauchst keine S5 Steuerung in das Projekt einzubinden, sondern nur das entsprechende TTY Kabel.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MSB (17 Dezember 2009)

@Thossy
Dann hast du doch dein Problem schon erkannt ohne es zu ahnen!

Du hast ein OP17-PP mit TTY-Schnittstelle, d.h. für eine S5-Steuerung.
Da dieses OP keine MPI/DP Schnittstelle an Board hat kann es folglich auch nicht mir einer S7 kommunizieren.

Heißt im Klartext:
Du hast für teuer Geld ein "falsches" OP17 gekauft, benötigt hättest du ein OP17-DP oder OP17-DP12.

Also ist die Meldung vollkommen korrekt und sagt präzise das aus was Sache ist.

P.S. Wenn man ein leeres OP17 Projekt mit S5 anlegt, dann erscheint beim Generieren
die Meldung "Bereichszeiger Schnittstellenbereich" nicht konfiguriert, ist also auch ganz normal.
PPS Unten ist ein Ausgabefenster wo solch ein Blödsinn beim Kompilieren ausgegeben wird, also lesen hilft manchmal.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Thossy (17 Dezember 2009)

*Danke funktioniert*

Hallo Danke 

Der Hinweis die Steuerung - auf S5 umzustellen, bez, der Hinweis das ich wohl ein -für die S5 fähiges OP 17 habe hat geholfen -
der Transfer funkionier wenn ich die Steuerungen - wechsele, 

Gruß Thossy 
Danke


----------

